# I Need ISAPNP.VXD File For Windows 98SE



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I was getting rid of several VXD files the other day that had the Windows 95 version(4.00.1111)and I apparently deleted this one by mistake that belongs to Windows 98(4.10.1998). It's now causing an exclamation mark to appear in the Device Manager in the "PCI To ISA Bridge" listing in the System Devices sub-menu. 

I would appreciate someone E-mailing me a copy of it or directing me to a site where I can obtain it without having to pay a membership fee. If it's located in one of the Windows 98SE CAB files, do you know which one it is?

Thanks.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Here you go flavallee. iaspnp.vxd . It should go in the windows/system file. I believe it is also in the cabs but I'm not sure which one. You might try SFC to see if it will extract it from the cab files.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Kilowatt1:

Thanks for the link to that site. I've got it saved for future reference. :up: 

I downloaded the ISAPNP.VXD file, placed it in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM folder, then rebooted. All is okay now and the exclamation mark is gone from the Device Manager.  :up:


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

A little late, but the ISAPNP.vxd file is located in the base5.cab

This might help for the next time, it is a listing of what file is in what .cab in Win98 SE

http://www.linearlogic.nb.ca/Win98FileList.html


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

:up: Thanks for the link NiteHawk. Glad you got it sorted flavallee.


Kilowatt


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, NightHawk. Great list for future reference. :up:

Thanks again, Kilowatt1.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

That cabs reference can come in very handy. I did a cut n paste of the whole page into a Word doc and then put the site link at the top of the document. Works for me.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, it looks useful.
i made it 'available off line' in my favourites.

John


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*NiteHawk*,

Is there such a list for Me?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is the homepage for the site. No directory is listed for 95 or ME.


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

Here is a site that lists 95,98 and ME

http://www.modem-help.co.uk/help/cab.html


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Here's another one.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Appreciated *flavallee, beefy and kilowatt 1*


----------

